# Traveling to France.



## dylanb14 (10 March 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know of a good stopover near dieppe for horses?
We have children and other pets.
We are traveling south to Bergerac.

Xxxxx


----------



## JCWHITE (11 March 2013)

Perhaps see where the pro transporters use?
Sorry cant be of any more help, other than that I am close to Bergerac. 
Good luck!


----------



## Rollin (11 March 2013)

Try asking on the French Entree Forum

http://www.france-forum-frenchentree.com/

Why near Dieppe?  We are only 3 hours from Dieppe with good motorway links.  There is an English lady at la Fleche who has dog and cat boarding and might be able to offer turnout out no stables for horses.

This is very close to the A11 Paris-Bordeaux motorway.


----------



## dylanb14 (11 March 2013)

That's great thanks if you could send me her details.  Racbat123@msn.com
If anyone has any good advice please do .... Re crossing at dieppe
We are going to be living near duras.
X


----------



## JCWHITE (12 March 2013)

Hi, Duras is 75km from me, I have a good network of friends nearer should you need contacts etc. 
By coincidence, I help with  Topic Support for the Horse section on the above named forum. 
There is lots of local information on there and the other Forum is Anglo info Dordogne.
Please feel free to pm if you would like.
Good luck with your journey.
JC


----------



## Rollin (12 March 2013)

dylanb14 said:



			That's great thanks if you could send me her details.  Racbat123@msn.com
If anyone has any good advice please do .... Re crossing at dieppe
We are going to be living near duras.
X
		
Click to expand...

Newhaven -Dieppe is a four hour crossing.  If you are an OAP (we are) ask for a discount.

When are you travelling?  The Channel can be a nightmare.  My husband collected our latest CB filly in November and sure enough just as there were about to board the Captain refused to take animals  this has happened to us twice before.  He did get a later sailing that day but the filly was on our trailer for longer than planned.

Think about having stabling on the UK side of the Channel.  You will need an export licence which you can obtain on line from DEFRA.  However, if the tri-partate agreement changes you may need a vet certificate also.

DEFRA are not at all helpfull to people moving to France with horses.  If you don't already know this, you MUST register all your horses on the French national database SIRE within a month of arrival.  You will need to get a French vet to do the paperwork and registration usually about 120 euros per horse.

If you take an overnight crossing you can be in the Loire mid-morning which gives you plenty of time to rest before going off south.

I will forward your email to the lady in La Fleche.  I wish you a safe journey and hope you will love France as much as we do.

xx


----------



## sunnyone (12 March 2013)

Peden Bloodstock did our ferry crossing booking with Brittany Ferries, and all the work of finding us overnight stopovers. They were brilliant, even phoning the afternoon before to tell us that we had to change from Poole to the Portsmouth crossing as Cherbourg had been closed due to snow. They also gave us numbers to ring if we had problems en route and directions to our stopovers. 
Be aware the sea state can affect the captain's ability to take your horses. They do not travel if it is rough. On Brittany you can arrange to go down and feed and water. Don't know the rules about other ferry companies.


----------



## dylanb14 (14 March 2013)

hi thanks,
yeh we are only an hour from Newhaven so if we have to turn back we can just go home!
i did not want to do a long ferry !! i thought less ferry more roads safer!!
 cheers


----------



## Rollin (14 March 2013)

dylanb14 said:



			hi thanks,
yeh we are only an hour from Newhaven so if we have to turn back we can just go home!
i did not want to do a long ferry !! i thought less ferry more roads safer!!
 cheers
		
Click to expand...

If you are that close to Newhaven, then def think about getting further south before you take a break.

It will give you a much more relaxing journey south.  I have sent your details to lady in La Fleche.

You know you can get very accurate journey times from Mappy Michelin, you need to put in post code for your destination.  We have found it to be spot on - snow permitting!!


----------



## 4x4 (14 March 2013)

LD Lines - Newhaven - Dieppe.  I'm sure I've seen horse boxes on there.


----------



## Lynette (14 March 2013)

Yes LD Lines do take horses and they are a lot cheaper than Brittany Ferries who put a 25% loading on the price of a ticket as they class horses as Dangerous Cargo.


----------



## HappyHooves (14 March 2013)

Last year Eurotunnel trialled horse transport through the tunnel. Anyone know if this means they will be taking them in future?


----------



## Lynette (15 March 2013)

Eurotunnel still take horses.  However, booking can only be done through 3 Firms and your vehicle must be fitted with a sealed air box.


----------



## HappyHooves (15 March 2013)

Doesn't sealed air box sound worrying! I suppose it stops the pressure build up as you go at such speed - I always find I get ear trouble when we use the tunnel. But the 3 firms would have the right horse boxes; but it would mean that they could charge what they liked I suppose. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 4x4 (15 March 2013)

Also to go by tunnel would make your journey south a lot longer as the tunnel comes out in Northern France.  Bon voyage!


----------



## Rollin (15 March 2013)

4x4 said:



			LD Lines - Newhaven - Dieppe.  I'm sure I've seen horse boxes on there.
		
Click to expand...

They do take horses, I asked them last time I travelled and you can check them while you are on the boat.

For normal ferry crossing OAP's like us get a discount on the Newhaven-Dieppe route.


----------



## teamsarazara (15 March 2013)

I personally would speak to shelly ashman, small cost but definitely worth every penny when you are abroad. If you are a customer with them and in trouble abroad with horses on board they will help you. Invaluable IMO


----------



## dylanb14 (26 March 2013)

yes will deffo do this!!
well we are now taking the trailer as we looked into geting them shiped over but its coming out at £3000 for a one way load!! I realy do not want them on a shared as  have heard to many horrid storys! so the plan is      dover to  calis stop in diepp over night! then a 8 hour drive the next day!
i have found a wicked logistic company called equine logistics !! lydia boult  has been so much help! alot better than peden who still have not come back to me after 2 weeks!!!

she is dealing with everything from paperwork to stopovers as we are taking everything but the sink!!

xx 5 weeks togo!! hello sun goodbye snow!


----------



## Rollin (26 March 2013)

dylanb14 said:



			yes will deffo do this!!
well we are now taking the trailer as we looked into geting them shiped over but its coming out at £3000 for a one way load!! I realy do not want them on a shared as  have heard to many horrid storys! so the plan is      dover to  calis stop in diepp over night! then a 8 hour drive the next day!
i have found a wicked logistic company called equine logistics !! lydia boult  has been so much help! alot better than peden who still have not come back to me after 2 weeks!!!

she is dealing with everything from paperwork to stopovers as we are taking everything but the sink!!

xx 5 weeks togo!! hello sun goodbye snow!
		
Click to expand...


WHAT?  I think someone is having you on here!!!  My husband tells me he paid £400 Dover Calais for Landrover, Ivor Williams, one horse two people.  

we had to do that route as horse was kept with a friend near Dover but it is a long tiring journey to get over to your route south.

Not surprised about Peden I have had a similar experience - many times!!!  You never know where you are with a shared load either.  My stallion should have come to us direct from Calais.  One hour before he should have been delivered I was told he was at livery in Normandy (where they had recently had a major viral outbreak).

Here is another contact who can get good deals on the cross channel routes - make sure it is an open booking.  Trans European, Dover.  veronica@tetdover.co.uk tel 01304 202889


----------



## rifruffian (27 March 2013)

hullo dylanb I have sent to you a private message.


----------



## ReggieP (27 March 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			Doesn't sealed air box sound worrying! I suppose it stops the pressure build up as you go at such speed - I always find I get ear trouble when we use the tunnel. But the 3 firms would have the right horse boxes; but it would mean that they could charge what they liked I suppose. Thanks for the info.
		
Click to expand...

The lorry travels in the normal car / coach /passenger carriages of the shuttle. The lorry has to be sealed to prevent spillage of waste. The clean up penalty is thousands of pounds. Only 3 firms are currently permitted to use eurotunnel for horses. In fact these generally use the sea crossing and only if weather is bad do they switch to the tunnel (and they charge you extra for doing so)


----------



## dylanb14 (27 March 2013)

Thank you..
Has anyone done newhaven to dieppe in a trailer.


----------



## Lynette (2 April 2013)

Not done it with a trailer but have done it with a lorry.  It is one of the routes that horses are allowed to travel on.


----------

